# An Ugly R34



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I must say, this is the ugliest paint job I've ever seen on an R34.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...advanced=n&start_year=1997&color=&cardist=734

Not only that, this car is not a legit one. The VIN is not one assigned to a legalized Skyline, nor does the VIN exist (So you can't register it or get insurance).

Plus, if you look at the pics, the license plate dimensions are not US sized, they are Austrailian sized from the look of it. Also matches the wording in the description (colour...petrol). Either a UK or Aussie seller.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh my fuckin god it looks like a japaneese matchbox car


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

daddy... what did that mean man do to that skyline? I looks nasty now.

:dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

$7,800 for a Skyline R34???? LMAO. Not only is it ugly but it's a con. You'de think they could at least get a half decent looking car to con people with. Not even a crackhead would buy that.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i never thought something that horrible could even exist.you know its a con:GTR with 2.5L turbo. youd think that someone would at least know that much


----------



## ProjectAltima (Nov 24, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> Somebody hand me some tupperware, cuz with all this rice, were going to have leftovers


:banana: BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!


----------

